# Amplificador con tda 2030 se puede mejorar?



## markiño (Jun 27, 2007)

hola amigos la idea es aumentar aunque sea un poco la potencia 
tengo un parlante de 6 ohm y de como 30w rms  abra algun componente o inclusive otro transistor q pueda cambiar de antemano muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## zopilote (Jun 27, 2007)

Pues si quieres incrementar la potencia de tu amplificador , la mejor manera es incrementar el voltaje  que lo alimenta , si lo tienes en  +/-15Voltios pues subirlo a +/-25 V. Y reeplazar tu integrado TDA2030 por un LM1875. Asegurate de refrigerarlo  ya sea con un mejor disipador  o agregandole un ventilador. Y si no   le puedes cambiar por un  TDA2050 ó TDA2040  a  +/-18 Vdc.


----------

